# كيف نحصل على السعادة وما هي؟؟



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2009)

كيف نحصل على السعادة وما هي؟؟



وإذا قيل لنا تذكروا الأوقات السعيدة غالبا ما يصعب علينا تذكرها. فما هي السعادة؟


سئل البعض عن السعادة فقالوا: "احترام وتفاهم متبادل - شعور بالراحة والأمان - أن يعرف كل واحد واجبه ودوره، تقدير متبادل - رضا وقناعة - قبول الآخر - اللإحساس بالآخر. اما من ناحيتي فسعادتي هي أن أبحث عن إسعاد زوجي وبيتي وأن أرى الحب والسعادة في عيونهم، وأحقق رغباتهم. لأن السعادة ليست جمادا نلمسه، ولكنها قرار من صنعنا، نحن وما أجمل أن يتفق الاثنان في صنع هذه السعادة ولو بالقليل الذي نمتلكه. ويجب أن ندرك المسئولية الملقاة علينا لكي نستمتع بكل ما يحيط بنا في كل الظروف وفي أي وقت. فيجب أن يتوفر العزم لنحقق السعادة. والسعادة الزوجية لا نتوارثها بل هي من صنعنا وتفصيلنا وهي إحساسنا بالرضا والراحة والقناعة.
 

ماذا علينا أن نحقق لكي ندرك السعادة؟

1. تحقيق رغبات الآخر.

2. الاستعداد للعطاء.

3. القناعة.

4. الحب والتفاهم.


إن الزواج هو مسئولية تقع على عاتق كل من الرجل والمرأة، لذلك أنا كزوجة مسئولة أن أحقق رغبات الطرف الآخر، وأن يكون عندي استعداد للعطاء بشتى أشكاله وبعيدا عن الأنانية وحب الذات. والعطاء في الزواج ليس منوطا على المرأة وحدها ولا على الرجل كونه رب الأسرة بل يجب على الزوجين تبادل العطاء. لا تنتظري أبدا من شريك حياتك أن يعطيك لقاء ما أعطيته. فهذا مبدأ خاطئ. فالعطاء المتبادل منبعه الحب والتفاهم، وإن كنا لا نحب لا نستطيع أن نعطي.


هناك ثلاثة أنواع من العطاء وهي:

1. عطاء مشاعر.

2. عطاء وقت.

3. عطاء مادي.

هناك مقولة "البيت مثل الأرض.. ازرع حب تحصد حب.. ازرع خير تحصد خير".


عطاء المشاعر: إن المرأة والرجل يحتاجان لمشاعر صادقة ومتبادلة وحبا صادقا غير مشروط، وهذا النوع من العطاء هو كالوقود الذي بدونه لا تستطيع أي مركبة أن تسير. وعطاء المشاعر هذا لا يؤخذ بجرعة واحدة ويتم الاكتفاء، ولكن علينا دائما أن نقوم بتزويده في كل يوم وصباح جديد وهذا من خلال: الحب والتشجيع وفن التواصل. ودوري كزوجة هو أن اكون دائمة التفكير ومنشغلة بماذا سأضيفه من جديد لتبقى مشاعرنا متجددة باستمرار. وكأن زوجي يراني لأول مرة.


عطاء الوقت: إن للوقت الذي تقضونه معا لا يعوض وله أهمية كبيرة بالنسبة للزوجين. ولكن بسبب ظروف العمل الطويلة والأعباء والهموم والضغوط التي يتعرض لها كل فرد في عمله، يعود في آخر النهار مثقلا بالأحمال ليجد الراحة والدفء في بيته. فإن كانت الزوجة تعمل فهذا لا يلغي دورها كربة منزل، وعليها العودة للمنزل لتأخذ قسطا من الراحة ولو لعشر دقائق لتعيد نشاطها من جديد لتوفير الجو الملائم لاستقبال الزوج ولراحته من (نظافة، أكل، ترتيب المنزل،..ألخ)، وقبل كل هذا أن تكون ابتسامة مرسومة على وجهها طوال الوقت، ولامانع من الترحيب به كأعز ضيف يدخل المنزل. وهذا أيضا لا يعني أن دور الزوج انتهى بعد عودته للمنزل، بل عليه أن يجدد نشاطه بطريقة تريحه لكي يبدأ ليعطي من جديد.


إن لزوجك وأولادك حقا عليك في الجلوس معهم لقضاء أمتع الأوقات وأجملها وليس هو عقابا بالنسبة لبعض الأباء. أما الوقت الذي تقضونه مع بعضكما البعض كزوج وزوجة وقت لا يعوض ويجب ألا يكون روتينيا يسوده الملل والصمت الرهيب. عليكما كسره من وقت لآخر بطرق جديدة وأنشطة مختلفة خارج المنزل. ويجب أن تتواعدا لتخرجا سويا وبدون صحبة الأولاد من حين لآخر. فإن هذا الوقت بالنسبة للمرأة له اثر سحري وفعال جدا.


العطاء المادي: وهنا لا يعني أن السعادة لا تتوفر إلا بوجود المال فهذا تفكير خاطئ، فالعطاء هنا هو مد يد العون ولو بقليل من المساعدة. وهناك طرق كثيرة ومختلفة وليست متعبة ولو كلمات بسيطة ورقيقة تقال للزوجة في وقت تعبها (تعالي لتأخذي قسطا من الراحة أو اشربي شيئا دافئا...)، وإن كان هناك أولاد حاول التواجد في المنزل باكرا ولو في وقت الامتحانات، فهذا يؤثر إيجابيا على نفسية الأولاد.


إن حياتكما الزوجية هي ملككما وحدكما فقط، وليست ملكا لأحد آخر. عليكما أن تمارسا حياتكما على أساس واضح ومريح وبتواصل مستمر وتفاهم دائم وبفن مبدع وخلاق. فحياتنا الزوجية منحوتة ننحتها بأيدينا لتصبح أجمل تحفة وجدت. فلا يجب أن نسمح لأي شيء بتعكير صفونا وحياتنا. لكن إن أردنا إن نسير بطريق مخالف، ونلقي اللوم على الطرف الآخر بأنه المقصر، ونهتم فقط بما هو لأنفسنا أو ننتظر ما الذي سيقدمه وسيفعله، وما الذي يريحننا، وهل سينفذ جميع ما نطلبه لكي نستجيب على نفس المستوى، فهذا الطريق قصير ومليء بالأنانية ويهدم مملكتنا في أسرع وقت.


من المسئول إذا؟ وعلى من يقع اللوم؟


ما إن تقع المشاكل والخلافات الزوجية نسرع لإيجاد مسبب ونقول لأنفسنا "من السبب يا ترى؟"، "هو الذي ابتدأ أولا!.. هي التي ابتدأت أولا! هو ظلمني!.. هي صعدت الموضع!.. في الحياة الزوجية لا يقع اللوم على شخص والآخر بريء، إنما دائما الرجل والمرأة هما المسببان الأساسيان في خلق المشاكل واستمرارها وتدهور حياتهما. فلكي لا نقع في مثل هذا الخطأ علينا أن نتناقش ونصارح ونشارك بعضنا البعض في كل الأمور. فإن كان هناك غضب ما أو قلق في العمل أو في البيت يجب البوح به للطرف الآخر، وحتما سوف يلاقي السند والعون مع التشجيع والمزيد من الاهتمام.


لا داعي أن نفكر كيف نلقي اللوم على بعضنا البعض، فهذه حياتنا الخاصة فعلينا نحن أن نفكر ونهتم ونسعى لإسعاد بعضنا البعض في خلق جو من البهجة والفرح. والسعادة لا تأتي ما لم يكن هناك قرار مشترك بين الاثنين، وما لم يتوفر العزم والاستعداد للعطاء بشتى أشكاله. وتكتمل سعادتنا بأن نقترب نحن الاثنان من الله أكثر لكي يكون لنا قدوة في كل قراراتنا.


قيل عن الرجل: "الرجل الذكي يتلقى الكثير من النصائح، أما الرجل الحكيم فيزن النصائح التي يتلقاها". وقال جبران خليل جبران: "إنما الرجل العظيم ذلك الذي لا يسود ولا يساد". وتقول كلمة الله في (أمثال 12: 25) "الغم في قلب الرجل يحنيه والكلمة الطيبة تفرحه".


----------



## happy angel (11 يونيو 2009)




----------



## المجدلية (11 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا كليموووووووووووووووووووووو +++ سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2009)

موضوع الكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

شكرااااااااااااا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## girgis2 (13 يونيو 2009)

*Thank you Kalimooo*

*God bless you*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد
ميرسى خالث يا كليمو​*


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااا
ميرسى يا كليمو
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## المتميزة (16 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع فعلا رائئع كليمو ربنا يبارك حياتك يا رب *​​


----------



## lovely dove (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع بجد ياكليمو 
مرسي ليك 
ربنا يعوض تعبك
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

كاندي

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

كيريا

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

المتميزة

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

